# Original Surefire E1E?



## inkster (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi I am new here, I wanted to obtain information about this Surefire flashlight.
I have had it for probably 6 years or so, it is still new in the box with all the original paperwork and all. I was wondering if it was worth anything as far as collectable flashlights go? :thinking:

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## parnass (Mar 6, 2008)

:welcome: Welcome to CPF, inkster. Haven't we met before? :thumbsup:


----------



## KeyGrip (Mar 6, 2008)

:welcome: Yes, that is valuable to collecters because it's in excellent condition, it's a SureFire, it's an _older_ SureFire, it's not black or natural, and it's a SureFire. I'd keep it, but that's just me.


----------



## inkster (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Parnass Yes I think we have met  

KeyGrip Thank you for the information. I may be getting close to a spot where I need to sell this, I have been holding onto it with dear life for a long time. :shakehead I just don't know what to ask for it, i don't want to give it away and I don't want to look like I am trying to rob anyone either.

:candle:

Thank you Both for the replies


----------



## bxstylez (Mar 6, 2008)

:naughty:

.


----------



## inkster (Mar 6, 2008)

If I knew what it was truley worth I would offer it to you LOL


----------



## kooter (Mar 6, 2008)

Inkster, its worth 10 bucks, but ill give you 20 for it. :devil:

Are you the inkster from NY ?


----------



## greenstuffs (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh make sure you cover the fees as well :naughty:


kooter said:


> Inkster, its worth 10 bucks, but ill give you 20 for it. :devil:
> 
> Are you the inkster from NY ?


----------



## kooter (Mar 6, 2008)

No problem greenstuffs +4% for paypal, and shipping, i can cover that. :laughing:


----------



## kooter (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, double post


----------



## Danintex (Mar 6, 2008)

Kooter's a thief- I found one on Ebay for $7. Shipping was 69.95 but one must take care of these collectibles, no?


----------



## inkster (Mar 6, 2008)

Kooter I'm the inkster from NY I figured I would stop by for my fair share of abuse :naughty: LOL


----------



## Size15's (Mar 6, 2008)

It's an E1 rather than E1e (the 2nd e is for Elite - the pocketclip transferred to the body as well as other improvements).

It's not an original E1 either though because it has a LockOut TailCap and tear-drops on the bezel, as well as the pocketclip attachment being the later, non-removable type.

Still - it is an early version of the Executive Series.


----------



## inkster (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks alot I appreciate that :thumbsup:


----------

